# We have 99 Heroes of Neverwinter beta keys to give away



## Morrus (Sep 7, 2011)

Atari has given EN World a pile of beta keys for Heroes of Neverwinter, the new Facebook-based D&D game which is currently in closed beta. 

*UPDATE: We've had well over 99 entries now. We'll let you know if we get any more beta keys, and maybe we can do this again.*
_Dungeons & Dragons: Heroes of Neverwinter_ brings the beloved lore, ruleset and legacy of _Dungeons & Dragons_ to the Facebook platform. This engaging mix of bite-sized play sessions, top notch RPG gameplay, viral dynamics, and extended features promises to deliver the deepest RPG experience ever seen on the platform.​We will give a key to each of the first 99 people to reply to this thread. You will receive the key in your EN World PM (private messaging) inbox. There are rules!

Only post once in this thread; if you post more than once you'll be disqualified. We need to be able to go through the list easily without having to double check for duplicates.
Your post can be anything, but it must be in Haiku format! Non-Haikus will be ignored. It doesn't have to be a great Haiku (we're not judging them) and it doesn't have to be perfect - but it does have to be an attempt at it.
You do need a Facebook account.





​





*How to use your beta key*

The beta keys will be sent out once all 99 have been requested
Login to Facebook with your Facebook ID
Point your browser to this URL http://apps.facebook.com/neverwinterheroes/promotion.php after you have logged in
Enter the Key and click the “Submit Query” button
Enjoy Heroes of Neverwinter! (for future gameplay, just visit http://apps.facebook.com/neverwinterheroes or click the link from your Facebook page)


----------



## HighlanderFrodie (Sep 7, 2011)

*Key*

I would like a key
A Key would be nice
A Key will open the door


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 7, 2011)

Massive Fanboy Seeks
Heroes of Neverwinter
Closed Beta Code Key


----------



## Steel_Wind (Sep 7, 2011)

<dl><dd>the first face game</dd><dd>even the Steel seems to want</dd><dd>a little code of mine
</dd></dl>


----------



## Tarka Dhal (Sep 7, 2011)

A key would be FAB

Cheers


----------



## Tarka Dhal (Sep 7, 2011)

Now i feel really stupid
I should have properly read the post
Hoping this will still count


----------



## Grymar (Sep 7, 2011)

Haiku 'snot my thing
I've no talent for rhythm. 
But I'll try for you.


----------



## mmaranda (Sep 7, 2011)

The game might be good,
Or it might be really bad,
refrigerator

Ok maybe something without a one word end

Neverwinter needs,
heroes to save it from the
darkness of the cold


----------



## Deadstop (Sep 7, 2011)

I would really like
to be in the beta for
Heroes of Nev--damn.


----------



## Drengy (Sep 7, 2011)

Neverwinter Heroes?
Count me in, I'm always game
To avoid my work


----------



## Matt James (Sep 7, 2011)

A key is needed
A Key would be be great
A Key will open a door to a grand adventure


----------



## The_Baldman (Sep 7, 2011)

had to look it up
to remember what haiku
is again to me


----------



## fuzzlewump (Sep 7, 2011)

Face into a book
Inside a key well hidden
Winter never more


----------



## Rune (Sep 7, 2011)

What is this I see?
Enthralled by the new shiny,
Just like a monkey.


----------



## rkuty (Sep 7, 2011)

Like heroes of neverwinter
looks like a fun game to play
Really hope that I win.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Sep 7, 2011)

A beta key I,
would kindly request good sir.
Care to share with me?


----------



## ProlixWag (Sep 7, 2011)

As good as Planescape?
Or Elemental Evil?
You need me to tell.


----------



## Anselyn (Sep 7, 2011)

Little game app
will you outlive
my interest?


----------



## sembiano (Sep 7, 2011)

the first cold shower
even the monkey seems to want
a little coat of straw


----------



## HighlanderFrodie (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry, I thought the first post got lost


----------



## Drammattex (Sep 7, 2011)

Call that a haiku?!?
You're just counting syllables!
That's not a haiku!!!


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Sep 7, 2011)

A dark Dungeon ahead
I've brought my sword with me
The light fades.


----------



## darkwing (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting into fights
Neverwinter I protect
From that which gives fright


----------



## Kelanen (Sep 7, 2011)

I would thank you for an invitation
Neverwinter I will visit
A happy guest I will be.


----------



## Spatula (Sep 7, 2011)

Isometric game
You remind of a pool
of radiance, oh


----------



## merchantsteve (Sep 7, 2011)

*Haiku Reply*

In heart of dungeon
the hero of autumn years
finds solace in death


----------



## Sigdel (Sep 7, 2011)

This looks like great fun
Beta Key give me one please, Sir
Would you trade a monkey?


----------



## retz (Sep 7, 2011)

old pond . . .
a frog leaps in
water’s sound


----------



## Paraxis (Sep 7, 2011)

watching primeval
surfing the net as well
neverwinter wow!


----------



## ahayford (Sep 7, 2011)

Can I have a key?
I would like one very much
Satisfied Gamer.


----------



## TheAngryDM (Sep 7, 2011)

Do not draw my ire,
By denying me a key,
Lest I destroy you.

The Angry DM: D&D Advice with Attitude
The Angry DM: D&D Advice with Attitude |
Scott ([MENTION=93931]TheAngryDM[/MENTION]) on Twitter


----------



## technoextreme (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope I get one.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Maxboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Catching the sea breeze
white wings glide above the waves.
Seagulls soar... Freedom!


----------



## King Nate (Sep 7, 2011)

Please I beg of thee
Grant me the chance of awesome!
Neverwinter key


----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 7, 2011)

heroes ninety nine?
haiku, should be one-o-eight
oops wrong Asian place.


----------



## biotech66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Id love to play please!
Still handing out beta keys?
Please send me one now!


----------



## tanic5 (Sep 7, 2011)

running my river
I imagined my elbows
behind my sugar


----------



## Abchiptop (Sep 7, 2011)

My haiku is nice
It has proper formatting
And I hate kobolds.


----------



## Terraism (Sep 7, 2011)

I never Facebook
But for Neverwinter an
exception there is


----------



## Skyscraper (Sep 7, 2011)

I long for the play
I wish for Spring
Oh Neverwinter!


----------



## Skylippo (Sep 7, 2011)

*Haiku*

WTF
Neverwinter and Facebook?
That's some awesome sauce


----------



## shinya (Sep 7, 2011)

*The key*

May I get the key?


----------



## jpkrash (Sep 7, 2011)

cool game of never
i wish to play forever
can i win it now


----------



## PenguinX (Sep 7, 2011)

*Wish*

as post is read
desire drags forth words
me I am hoping!


----------



## shinya (Sep 7, 2011)

*May I get the key?*

謎を解く
鈴の音響く
祝月


----------



## DeadlyUematsu (Sep 7, 2011)

Should be doing work
Instead composing haiku
Hope I get a key


----------



## shamsael (Sep 7, 2011)

neverwinter is
very cold this time of year
facebook beta key


----------



## Gronin (Sep 7, 2011)

wish I had a key
to go to Neverwinter
hope it does not suck


----------



## rkwoodard (Sep 7, 2011)

*neverwinter*

neverwinter
on facebook
for once "I like'


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2011)

snow is falling now
the dark sky hides above it
brave heroes needed


----------



## dcampbez (Sep 7, 2011)

delete?


----------



## FalcWP (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like a key
This game sounds interesting
I want to try it


----------



## dcampbez (Sep 7, 2011)

Beta key for me please
return to Facebook again i must
oh, well, what the hell.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2011)

Like breeze through green trees
Ignore wall spam on Facebook
Keep your sanity


----------



## the Jester (Sep 7, 2011)

Kind of ironic
Neverwinter is colder
Than a winter knife


----------



## SqueezeBox (Sep 7, 2011)

Alas, 4th Edition.
Why do you make me upset?
Save yourself right here.


----------



## MrGrenadine (Sep 7, 2011)

Facebook, the time suck.
Productivity curtailed
by a new, fun app.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 7, 2011)

This may be the first
Facebook game I will enjoy
In all history


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2011)

Hear my haiku
Not make any sense at all
Purple banana


----------



## PatheticWretch (Sep 7, 2011)

<DD>the first cold shower</DD><DD>even the monkey seems to want</DD><DD>a little coat of straw</DD>


----------



## Dm_from_Brazil (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternal gardens
A game to play 
Neverwinter has come!


----------



## Mentat55 (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a thought once
A book of sausage haiku
Called "The Wurst of Zen"


----------



## Anthro78 (Sep 7, 2011)

Neverwinter, why?
Dost Thou call me back to play?
Work performance suffers.


----------



## poilbrun (Sep 7, 2011)

Dungeons and Dragons
A Facebook video game
Lots of wasted time


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh looks like fun times,
I'll have to get facebook now.
About time really.


----------



## jujutsunerd (Sep 7, 2011)

monsters everywhere
neverwinter on facebook
where went my free time?


----------



## Ayrphish (Sep 7, 2011)

*65?*

Whoops! Oh no!
I made a post that
lacked Haiku


----------



## Perram (Sep 7, 2011)

Pathfinder I wish,
But The Game Was Fun When I Played 
it at GenCon some.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 7, 2011)

Why Neverwinter
Greyhawk deserves love as well
Maybe someday soon


----------



## talien (Sep 7, 2011)

Replying now and
hopefully in time for the
contest.  Perhaps not?


----------



## Arnix (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like a key
To the Neverwinter game
To play for the fun


----------



## LazarusKane (Sep 7, 2011)

D n D is great,
but EN World is greater yet.
I love them both - Yay!


----------



## Decados (Sep 7, 2011)

Cleric or Ranger
Holy power or forest,
Which one do I choose?


----------



## dinsdale (Sep 7, 2011)

Think you can face me?
My power is infinite
You see, I am Root. 

(Haiku written by  Eli from Westfield, New Jersey, published in Think Geek newsletter)


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Sep 7, 2011)

So Winter comes on,
Then I will hibernate,
Unless I get key.


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## karlindel (Sep 7, 2011)

Neverwinter needs heroes
A locked door is in my way
Please send me a key


----------



## Ysgarran (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh the time to waste
I should be coding Java
Neverwinter, haste


----------



## Caedrus (Sep 7, 2011)

D&D is great
I can be someone awesome
Real life is boring


----------



## afreyed (Sep 7, 2011)

Hail sirs I need a key
Thinking of a Haiku is most vexing
Please send it soon kkthx


----------



## Coopernicus (Sep 7, 2011)

This entry is really lame
Because making us do this is dumb
now let me play ok?


----------



## ClkWrkTempest (Sep 7, 2011)

*Would love to get in on the Beta!*

To this I've looked foward
Adventure is always the greatest path
The chance to walk it hunts me

ClkWrkTempest


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2011)

Waste of time now grows
Neverwinter all moments
No longer just Nights.


----------



## FJammet (Sep 7, 2011)

Winter is coming so very soon
Or never in the dreamweb ?
Hope I will not be the beta of this game


----------



## jeffh (Sep 7, 2011)

Five, seven, five is
The right syllable count, yes?
Many have that wrong.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Sep 7, 2011)

Turn based?  Sign me up!
Let's off to Neverwinter
Facebook is satan


----------



## Moorcrys (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hyah! Facebook Haiku.*

For your artistic enlightenment:

In grey home a man
Sits damply, scowling at rains.
Oh! Flumphs on Facebook!


----------



## magecat13 (Sep 7, 2011)

Heroes of the North
Prepare to fight for glory
Update your status


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

Quick, it's over soon.
And then I need to get me
a facebook account.


----------



## serioustiger (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, Neverwinter!
And possibly free to play
I need a time sink


----------



## pxacrake (Sep 7, 2011)

*key*

I would like a key, thanks.

Drew


----------



## Yeoman99 (Sep 7, 2011)

cat upon seat warm
luxury this time now
its Neverwinter


----------



## Mubobo (Sep 7, 2011)

A code would be great,
An early Christmas for me,
Hail Neverwinter!


----------



## ckirby10 (Sep 7, 2011)

I would love a code
if you have anymore that is
if not thanks anyway


----------



## jshaft37 (Sep 7, 2011)

Have A Facebook? Check.
Play Neverwinter? Yes!
Get Code Now.


----------



## FunkBGR (Sep 7, 2011)

*Google + Haiku = Win*

As the wind does blow
Across the trees, I see the
Buds blooming in May


----------



## doogiegonebad (Sep 7, 2011)

<dl><dd> <dl><dd>Snow in Never</dd><dd>Abandoned</dd><dd>Hero's Quest</dd></dl> </dd></dl>


----------



## GROMkill (Sep 7, 2011)

Ninety-nine posts yet?
Creative skills failing me.
Posting at work sucks.


----------



## Sonny (Sep 7, 2011)

Beta code for me
To play with Neverwinter 
And a thanks to you


----------



## Ebon Shar (Sep 7, 2011)

Dungeon game on Facebook?
It has been tried before
Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 7, 2011)

reply - only once! that's what I get for thinking rahter than immediately hitting reply.


----------



## Bolcien (Sep 7, 2011)

I found this on the
Front page. Facebook I have now,
I need the key


----------



## Darth Krzysztof (Sep 7, 2011)

Might be worth a shot
Poetry for beta keys
How many replies?


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Sep 7, 2011)

I need a key now
Not a good writer of words
Want to play game K?


----------



## Wycen (Sep 7, 2011)

Wish I had a key
Neverwinter on Facebook
Oh Morrus help me


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's give this a try 
But I do wonder why
'cuz if all poetry is the same
who will get the game?


----------



## Croaker (Sep 7, 2011)

*Time Wasters*

Procrastination
Sweet productivity loss
Work time is for games


----------



## Rydac (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful rivers,

Bridge house over river,

And ducks are swimming


----------



## Fyrestryke (Sep 8, 2011)

*Too late...??*

Posting way too late
Hoping you have more later
Want to test this bad


----------



## special_area (Sep 8, 2011)

Giving son a bath
Can I has a beta key
dry the boy off now


----------



## kpw (Sep 8, 2011)

*key please*

You are beautiful
Don't let anyone tell you're not
They would be wrong, love


----------



## apegod (Sep 8, 2011)

*Heroes of Neverwinter Beta*

Neverwinter Oh
How I want to playtest you 
Please give me the pass


----------



## SSquirrel (Sep 8, 2011)

D N D is fun
Facebook needs more dragons now
give us the key please


----------



## Quixon (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh oh please please I am 20yr+ D&D player, love Enworld! would love a beta key!


----------



## magnusmalkus (Sep 8, 2011)

Are there any left? I'd like one please. MagnusMalkus on facebook.

*Oh... wait... Hiaku... Let me put my thinking cap on.


----------



## braro (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh Neverwinter,
Oh sweet Neverwinter,
my Neverwinter?

---

Good times but,
It has been a long while
Since last visit.

---

The plague, the elf,
The journeys beyond the city,
are fond memories.


----------



## Uller (Sep 8, 2011)

one fourteen replies
only ninety nine get keys
missed it by that much.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 8, 2011)

I see you drivin'
Round town with the girl I love
And I'm like Haiku


----------



## SoulsFury (Sep 8, 2011)

Not late to the key
Destroy dangers with the key
The key I need now

*Hope I'm not to late!*


----------



## Halivar (Sep 8, 2011)

Is my post too late?
I am hopeful nonetheless
Feed the Facebook beast!


----------



## DiasExMachina (Sep 8, 2011)

I despise haikus
And most people write them wrong
1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Iota (Sep 8, 2011)

Iota wants it
Neverwinter of the past
Is now on facebook


----------



## Saeviomagy (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could get
A beta key but I think
I'm too late for that


----------



## ss2art (Sep 8, 2011)

To Try D and D
on facebook I need a key
to my gaming heart


----------



## Gulla (Sep 8, 2011)

Slow and steady will
probably hinder my wish
of beta key win


----------



## Duke Arioch (Sep 8, 2011)

I ache to try this


----------



## mirtexxan (Sep 8, 2011)

bright this sad fall
with no playgroup to play with
please me with a key


----------



## hbnetto (Sep 8, 2011)

*dragon quest at night*

乾燥風
月がハングアップする
ここでダウン竜

the wind hits me hot
 the moon hits me freezing me
 dragon down here


----------



## Damon_Tor (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I'm too late.
Not that I really care much:
Looks bad anyway.


----------



## YongKidd (Sep 8, 2011)

*Mine*

Afghanistan is
dry, hot, dusty, boring.
help a deployed troop.


----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 8, 2011)

For those that got keys PM me if you want to friend up on Facebook to test this thing.


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Im in?!?


----------



## jeffh (Sep 9, 2011)

Have the keys been sent? I haven't received mine.


----------



## doogiegonebad (Sep 9, 2011)

*still no key?*

i have not received my key yet? Have they not been sent out yet?


----------



## scomb (Sep 10, 2011)

*i think i'm late*

i'm in?or not...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2011)

jeffh said:


> Have the keys been sent? I haven't received mine.






doogiegonebad said:


> i have not received my key yet? Have they not been sent out yet?




About half have so far.  I have to do them manually one at a time.



PeelSeel2 said:


> Im in?!?






scomb said:


> i'm in?or not...




Certainly not by typing the words "I'm in?"; the entry conditions weren't hard, but they were harder than that.


----------



## scomb (Sep 10, 2011)

i'll try again

looking for a sword
to protect my friends and world
it is the only fate


----------



## Morrus (Sep 10, 2011)

scomb said:


> i'll try again
> 
> looking for a sword
> to protect my friends and world
> it is the only fate





But now you've posted twice in the thread, which breaks the other rule! 

Better luck next time!


----------



## jeffh (Sep 11, 2011)

Morrus said:


> About half have so far.  I have to do them manually one at a time.



Okay, no problem. Thanks for letting me know where this currently sits. If it's not there in a week _then_ I'll worry about it .


----------



## Zarthon (Sep 15, 2011)

D&D game on Facebook,
Looks like fun,
Pick me for the win.


----------



## Najo (Sep 15, 2011)

There was ninety-nine
Before me they who came first
No soup for me then!


----------



## catdragon (Sep 15, 2011)

no good at writing these things, but here goes...

the sun hits and burns
the cold comes and freezes ice
catdragon wants to play


----------



## ChromWolf (Sep 15, 2011)

Stir the fire brightly
Eyes dart at noise in the dark
Watch o'er sleeping friends


----------



## SteelCoyote (Sep 15, 2011)

Gamer waits to play.
Suddenly, EN World
is full of posts.


----------



## Old Man (Sep 15, 2011)

EN World revealed
Work's firewall does not stop me
Can I have a key?


----------



## Silverfox13 (Sep 16, 2011)

reply for beta key


----------



## Gadzooks (Sep 16, 2011)

Replying for the beta key


----------



## gregspanier (Sep 16, 2011)

*Game Key!?*

Here is my attempt
at a haiku so that I
may get a code key


----------



## gregspanier (Sep 16, 2011)

...


----------



## egeorgio (Sep 17, 2011)

I would like a key to play heroes of neverwinter


----------



## Harddrive (Sep 17, 2011)

*Reply*

beta key wanted
only one is needed here
please send me one soon


----------



## sirsmedley (Sep 17, 2011)

If you get more beta keys I'd like one please.


----------



## 1980'sDungeonMaster (Sep 18, 2011)

*Key Haiku*

*Dragons - treasure - life 
On - storms - take - hiding - maidens 
Resisting - swords - shield*


----------



## jeffh (Sep 18, 2011)

(a) They ran out a while back, and (b) you don't need one anymore anyway; it's now in an open beta, any Facebook user can just log into it.

(I never did get mine from this thread, I assume because the open beta was announced before Morrus got around to sending them all and at that point there wasn't much point.)


----------



## gregspanier (Sep 27, 2011)

I am now paid up
got the silver subscription
please give me the key


----------

